# Some other sticks



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Nothing fancy, just some stuff that came in a box.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice selection there.....enjoy..


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

WOW! Must have been an awfully nice box! :dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those are all awesome sticks! ENJOY!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Selection of sticks there!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> WOW! Must have been an awfully nice box! :dribble:


That's what i'm sayin!~


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nothing fancy????? Those are some great smokes maybe the box they came in wasn't fancy....enjoy


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha, I can't really say one way or another right now. After all their transit time, I have to let them sit for a bit. I think I might setup a coolidor at my mom's place, since I am going to be heading down to FL for a few weeks, after I get back from Mexico. I just fear that our puny AC unit won't be able to keep my humi where it needs to be, so I think I'll go down to 'barebones' in the rig, and these babies are going to stay behind and get the TLC that they need.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice smokes :dribble:!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice sticks! :dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

thats a rad box there brother !!!!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Uh Huh...just a box...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice selection there. Some very good ISOM's. Remember to let them rest. They need at least 2 months in the humi. Patience will be rewarded.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Who needs fancy when you have that line up!!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

nothing fancy my foot!!
thats some amazing lookin stuff


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Yeah...nice little box there!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah some average looking sticks. They might not taste too great.:lol:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice selection, enjoy


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Man they look great! Very nice!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe not fancy, but sure looks tasty.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

probley the worst cigars you can get....lol very nice


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> Haha, I can't really say one way or another right now. After all their transit time, I have to let them sit for a bit. I think I might setup a coolidor at my mom's place, since I am going to be heading down to FL for a few weeks, after I get back from Mexico. I just fear that our puny AC unit won't be able to keep my humi where it needs to be, so I think I'll go down to 'barebones' in the rig, and these babies are going to stay behind and get the TLC that they need.


Just bring them over to my house & I'll keep them for you while you are away.:dribble:


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Those Diplomaticos look tasty!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice selection man very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

sweet hit


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Funny thing. I just went next door to my hotel, and they had all those sticks in stock.

It was cheaper to have them mailed to my door : p


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice selection. Enjoy those!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey!! I don't remind me enymore that I send a packet to you!!


----------

